# What's the best Fly Fishing Rod and Reel.



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

I am wanting to get in to fly fishing and i am wanting to know what are some all around good fly rods and reels. What is all the supplies you need to go with the fly rod and reel to be able to fish. What is the best dvd to watch that teaches you the proper way to cast a fly rod and the proper way to tie different flies for saltwater fishing. What are the best places in the pensacola to fly fish and what type of fish will you catch. What are the best flies for fly fishing different types of fish. 



Is there a fly fishing shop in the pensacola area and if there isn't where is the place to go to get fly fishing supplies.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you asked more questions in that one post than anyone ever has before. Best thing to do is spend as little money and as much time as possible on flyfishing for a while. A lot of people around here like the tfo rods and I agree they rock for their price range (and are better than some more expensive rods too.) reels? I like the okumas for starter reels, you can upgrade later. flies? keep it simple at first until you figure out what works for your fish, situation and water conditions in your area. Until then a chartreuse and white clouser minnow will do just about anything you want. youtube has plenty of videos to teach you to tie. For the clouser you will need a 1/0 stainless j hook, a chart bucktail (or synthetic if you want) a white bucktail, some flash (your pick on color) a bobbin, thread, a pair of cutters (so you can harvest the bead chain from all the ceiling fans in your house) and a vise. Total investment on fly tying junk is about $25 (for now). If you want to get started, your best bet is to find a fishing partner and watch/listen. As far as casting, I can get it out there but I'm not mechanically sound so I would recommend a casting lesson from someone else. DVD's to watch? Caddyshack. Get's me in the zone. na na na na na na


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Reels? 

I like Tibor Reels. For the money I don't think they can be beat. 

But, I think the best produced Fly Reel is the Charlton Mako. Jack Charlton makes an Incredibly AWESOME Reel. 

Rods?

If your not going to go custom on the rod I think Thomas and Thomas is one of the Best there is, But It's hard to Argue with a Sage.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I will agree with everything garbo said, I just read the question differently. When you ask about "all around" good rods and reels, I factor cost into it. If money is not an option, I will second the vote on tibor, sage, thomas and thomas etc. I'll add the one piece g-loomis to the mix because its a bad mofo.... I stick with orvis but a lot of folks say I am paying for a name. I like them though. Whatever you decide on, stick with it and let us know if you have any more questions


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

For a beginner set up, the TFO Lefty Kregh series is a good start. (under 150). The Orvis large arbor or mid arbor are salt worth and under 2 bills. Although Caddy Shack is an excellent movie, Advanced Fly Casting with Chico Fernandez or The Art of Fly Casting may be a bit more helpful. I would actually get on the water and start slinging chartreuse clousers as others have said. Wade in sling and strip...Oh and practice in the yard or any open area. You will look silly, but practice practice practice. Hope you find that the fly rod is the most exciting way to catch fish. Good luck and post back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## yimmj (May 26, 2009)

One other thing about the rod reel....I think investing any extra money in fly line is a more important than spending an extra 100 on a reel. Shop wisley....


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

as for a rod,,,,,,,,,,,,one i buillt

a fin nor reel has never let me down


----------

